# which ranitomeya is this?



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,
Can someone please identify this frog? I'm almost positive its a form of ranitomeya but I cant figure out which one. From the sites I've looked at it looks as if it could be one of three.. benedicta, reticulata, or ventrimaculata. They have the blue legs with similar pattern but none match exactly. The site in which this pic is from says its an imitator but from the pics I've seen they dont look alike. Thanks for the help.

Ranitomeya imitator?



-Joe


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Shady said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please identify this frog? I'm almost positive its a form of ranitomeya but I cant figure out which one. From the sites I've looked at it looks as if it could be one of three.. benedicta, reticulata, or ventrimaculata. They have the blue legs with similar pattern but none match exactly. The site in which this pic is from says its an imitator but from the pics I've seen they dont look alike. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Ranitomeya imitator?
> ...


Hi Joe - this is Ranitomeya imitator 'Varadero'.

There were a large number brought into the US last year by Understory Enterprises. A lot of people on the board are having very good luck breeding them. 

Good thing too - they are beautiful frogs!

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya imitator

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ranitomeya imitator


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

That would be a Varadero


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you very much for the help. Yes, they are very beautiful frogs. I'll certainly be interested in them when the time is right.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

There will be some available at the NJ meeting May 1st if you want to see them in person.

George


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

Good to know. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it due to work but I'm certainly interested in the frogs and the meet.


Joe


----------

